# Mail : Paramétrage des comptes de messagerie



## No Ma'am (18 Novembre 2007)

Je suis chez Free. J'ai paramétré mon compte GMail, par contre impossible de paramétrer mes comptes LaPoste et Free sur Mail. J'ai Leopard avec la dernière mise à jour.

Pour paramétrer, normalement rien de sorcier : pop.laposte.net, smtp.laposte.net , je coche l'authentification par mot de passe (de toute façons si je ne le fais pas ça ne fonctionne pas non plus). Idem pour Free. Je faisais déjà comme ça sur Outlook sous Windows. 

Je suis bloqué à l'étape ou je spécifie le Pop (admettons : pop.free.fr). Mail vérifie mes paramètres de connexion, et après une attente interminable d'une minute ou deux, la vérification est infructueuse.

Le problème viendrait-il de la Freebox sous Mac? Pourquoi Gmail marche, lui ?

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

gmail marche parce que tu as rentr&#233; dans Mail  tous les r&#233;glages selon l'aide gmail ( pr&#233;cise)

concernant free
( on a d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; ca plusieurs fois)

rappel 
reglage pour free sur Mail

pop.free.fr

smtp.free.fr
reglage serveur
port 25
SANS cocher SSL 
Authentification : aucune

concernant laposte 
faire une recherche interne ici  , il y a eu des changements &#224; la rentr&#233;e


----------



## ntx (18 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> concernant laposte
> faire une recherche interne ici  , il y a eu des changements à la rentrée


Ils ont modifié le fonctionnement de leur IMAP qui nécessite quelques réglages dans Mail pour afficher correctement les différents répertoires.
Pour le pop, celui-ci ne pose pas de problème particulier, vérifie tes réglages, ce sont les mêmes que pour Free en remplaçant "free" par "laposte".


----------



## No Ma'am (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci de vos r&#233;ponses, mais le probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;solu.

Exemple avec Free :









J'ai bien s&#233;lectionn&#233; le port 25, d&#233;coch&#233; la case "SSL", d&#233;coch&#233; la case "Authentification", rien n'y fait.

A vot' bon coeur


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

c'est parfaitement normal !
tu t'es completement gourr&#233;e

Alors on d&#233;talille &#224; fond

POP
pop.free.fr
le port du pop tu laisses le standard ( 110)
d&#233;cocher SSL
authentification: mot de passe

SMTP
smtp.free.fr
reglage serveur
port 25
SANS cocher SSL 
Authentification : aucune


----------



## No Ma'am (18 Novembre 2007)

Magnifique, ça fonctionne. Merci


----------



## lulu683127 (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens d'acquérir un mac pour la première fois. Avant j'étais sur windows...

Le changement est radical pour moi et je suis un peu perdu avec ce nouveau système (j'ai leopard).

Depuis 3 jours j'essaie de configurer mail, mais impossible de configurer le smtp.

J'ai un compte mail chez alice et chez mon fournisseur neuf telecom. J'arrive à recevoir les mails mais impossible d'envoyer quoi que ce soit (normal vu que le smtp n'est pas configuré).

Pouvez vous m'aider? 

pop.aliceadsl.fr             ou           pop.neuf.fr
email + code                               email + code

smtp.aliceadsl.fr                          smtp.neuf.fr

J'ai essayé en mettant ou en enlevant "activer l'authentification" mais j'ai à chaque fois le même message: le serveur smtp ne répond pas....

J'ai lu sur le forum qu'il faut parfois changer de port. Je ne sais pas comment faire...

D'avance je vous remercie

A bientôt




Bon, ben "one more time" logiciels "internet" -> forum "Internet" ! On déménage !


----------



## lulu683127 (27 Novembre 2007)

Personne ne peux m'aider?

SVP donnez moi une astuce


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

en general il faut regler SMTP  avec  le smtp du FAI et ses spécificités 
( pas celui du webservice sauf cas très particuliers genre gmaiil)

je ne connais pas les réglages avancés du smtp leneuf sur Mail ( mais des fils en parlent)


----------



## dmo95 (27 Novembre 2007)

En realité, il suffit bien sur de tester avec les différent ports, 25 ou 587 puis ensuite, aller dans Réglages serveur, mettre dans Authentification -> Mot de passe, puis réecrire votre nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe. 

Normalement tous devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------

